# butcher shop scene



## mchelem (Sep 23, 2010)

Go to goodwill and find a cheap old cutting board. Decorate it with red hot glue to look like blood- put a cleaver in it and there ya go!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Go to the grocery store and ask if you may have a few meat trays and some old boxes of wax paper or meat paper wrapping. You could stack all of the empty boxes as if they were ready to be opened or even repackaged... LOL! Its an idea and should not cost you a dime if you spoke tothe right person! just a thought! Best of luck to ya!


----------



## spicybad (Jan 9, 2010)

there's a "chop shop" scene setter available wich looks quite good.

http://www.google.com.au/images?hl=...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1366&bih=575


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Spookyone needs to check this out she too is doing a chop scence in the kitchen.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

bump! I bought the scene setter background. Any other recommendations?


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

Check dollar tree. The one here had hearts, livers, and brains packed like meat.


----------



## helloo (Oct 16, 2009)

You could add this.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't forget bloody aprons hanging around!


----------



## Thorn Kill Creek (Oct 9, 2008)

For your sink have an arm and leg or foot sticking out with lots of gore. Buy a plunger and add it in like your drain is clogged with body parts. Or just fill it with red water and have a few fingers and eyeballs floating in it.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Bringing this thread back for this year's party. I decided to go with the butcher shop scene again this year. Anyone have pictures of their past butcher shop rooms/scenes? Still looking for more inspiration. Thinking about adding more blood spatters and a hanging bloody apron on the wall. I wasn't satisfied with the full size crazy butcher props out there (too cheap looking). So i figured leaving a bloody apron hung up on the wall makes it seem like the butcher will "be right back." What you imagine a crazy butcher to look like is much scarier than anything I could create!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm doing a small butcher section by my front door. I'm using similar stuff pictured in the first photo... hanging limbs, eyeballs and fingers in jars, blood splatters, etc.

Here is my almost complete butcher:










I'll post more pics one I take them and of course once the scene is put up outside. Here are some of the new items I got for this year just for the butcher scene:


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

This was a wind chime that we had in our dinning room made from different animal bones gathered by a hunter friend of mine.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Drayvan, that wind chime is awesome. I am not into the gory gruesome stuff so much, but this is really cool. My hubby was an evil butcher a couple of years ago. We bought his costume at Walmart and it wasn't bad. He scared the living crud out of the kiddos.

I do a big witch cauldron in the kitchen on the top of my stove and fill it with body parts. You could do a big stew pot of body parts. Gather a bunch of jars and bottles and make some labels. You could just age some paper with tea and cut them to look ripped and handmade. Label things like 

Ground kneecaps--guarantee to put a bounce in your step.

Dried eyeball sockets

Petrified Dingle Dong (to use the humerous name someone else used)

Just have fun with some of these things and make it like your chop shop doesn't want to waste anything.

I think hand labelling would make them look the part.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

If you know anyone in the restaurant business or who works at a school cafeteria, collect some of the gallon size jars. Most are plastic now, but you could add old masks (from Goodwill) and some water with red food coloring for a nice touch. Even some feet, hands, brains, livers, etc. They could be specimens waiting to be used or add a label and called them Pickled Brain.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Deadna said:


> Don't forget bloody aprons hanging around!


It wouldn't be complete without those, for sure.


----------



## freudstein (Aug 9, 2007)

Glad this thread has been brought up! I bought the Chop Shop scene setter for my kitchen this year! So it's interesting to see other members ideas 


P.S 


joossa said:


>


I have those! I love them, and they definitley fit the theme of Chop Shop!


----------



## Dr. Phibes (Nov 10, 2010)

You need clear plastic hanging around and blood sprayed/splashed onto it. Probably pick a roll of that up in the paint aisle of your local hardware store for cheap.

The lights shining through the plastic and illuminating the blood would set it off. Maybe add some chain sounds and slaughterhouse/ dieing animal sounds.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Good ideas! I'm planning on maybe adding sounds this year. I also picked up something that might fit the bill. I know butchers don't embalm things, but this just seemed appropriate somehow:

http://www.partycity.com/product/string+of+rats+garland+6ft.do?from=Search

Also, I found a string garland of bloody nerves as well. These will go along the island in the kitchen and the sink.


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

go to goodwill and buy old pots and pans. some old serving trays. bloody them up .. add great stuff like there bubbling over .


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

im also doing a butcher shop scene in the kitchen and am working on a meat cooler made from a styrofoam cooler and great stuff and skulls and doll parts.... got the idea from this...









also add some bloody rats and cockroaches from the dollar store


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

This is our deli room. My husband made the deli case.
The paper hanging from the deli case is a real health inspection report (with a score of 13, of course). If you know anyone that works at a restaurant, you should be able to get a copy of one, white it out, recopy it and make your own.


----------



## Gordy39 (Feb 14, 2011)

*Here's my lil shop of horrors*


----------



## Gordy39 (Feb 14, 2011)

Few more shots


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

i like the bleeding pumpkin and the hooded butcher 
something about a hooded being is so creepy cuz we never know whats really undernieth


----------



## Skelly215 (Sep 22, 2004)

These "fresh parts" were easy and quick to make. Start with an empty, screw-top gallon milk jug, rope, burlap, and red paint. Tie a length of rope to the milk jug's handle. Wrap the milk jug in burlap, gathering at the top with the rope trailing out of the opening. Cut a small hole in the burlap so the milk jug's screw top is easy to reach. Tie more rope around the top of the burlap. Age the burlap, if desired (we use a spray bottle of dark paint diluted in water). Add hair or an eye peeking out of the burlap, if desired. Tie the "fresh part" over your choice of basin. On Halloween (or whenever guests arrive), fill the jug with a thickened "blood" mixture and poke a TINY hole at the bottom of the milk jug. The "blood" will drip into the basin, demonstrating to your guests that this butcher shop has only the freshest "parts" for sale.

The recipe for the thickened "blood" is here: http://www.horrorseek.com/home/halloween/wolfstone/HalloweenTech/fntbld_FountainBlood.html


----------

